# Diverter Valve Greasing



## Derek07 (Apr 25, 2009)

What kind of grease should i use on a forge 007 diverter valve? and how often? Also, I have GIAC so im boosting 20psi while using 93oct. gas. What color spring should I use? red, yellow or blue? 
Thanks fellas!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

A quick look on the Forge's website....
http://forgemotorsport.com/con...DVTUN


_Quote »_
Valve Spring color coding

Green - 5-15 PSI

Yellow - 15-23 PSI

Blue - 23-30 PSI

Red - 30 + PSI


http://forgemotorsport.com/valve_service.pdf

_Quote »_Before re-assembly (reversal of the previous procedure) lubricate the piston and O-rings with a *high temperature grease such as Mobil 1*


----------



## Derek07 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

thanks man I appreciate it!


----------



## VFP337 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Diverter Valve Greasing (Derek07)*

Mobil 1 Synthetic Grease - red color


----------

